# Need a half inch



## G-Build (Jun 28, 2007)

Railman said:


> I highly recommend listening to FLOORDUDE! All of his points are a matter of fact. He knows flooring.
> 
> 1)You definitely want the carpet to be a little proud of the hard edge on the tile. If carpet is not proud at least 3/16" or so, it'll be a toe buster, or at least uncomfortable when stepped on.
> 
> ...


 
Get it, Got it, Good.

Thanks All


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Vinyl inserts are a wonderful thing!!


----------



## Whip (Feb 18, 2008)

*floor lever*

I have run into this every now and then, not buy choice because i agree with just about everyone saying that the tile should be lower but in the rare cases i don't have this choice i use floor lever. Even if the floor is level it will still sit and spread where you pour it. i pour it out and it floats it out for me so i don't have to use anything on the floor. I finish it up with a liquid crack iso over the top of everything and lay tile.


----------

